# Lemond and Hinault road up Alpe-d'Huez in this years tour.



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

This is something Phil said during stage 18. I would like to see some of that footage!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*This???*



High Gear said:


> This is something Phil said during stage 18. I would like to see some of that footage!



EN - Magazine 100% Tour / Hinault - Lemond - Stage 18 (Gap - Alpe-d'Huez) - YouTube

Sorry...embedding of the video is disabled


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

They also rode around in a little convertible with Miguel Indurain on the Champs Elysees.

It was nice to see them being amiable.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

this has more of this famous stage


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

it's good to see the video, but it would be also cool to know their times.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I think if I could ride with those guys, I'd feel better about my weight!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> They also rode around in a little convertible with Miguel Indurain on the Champs Elysees.
> 
> It was nice to see them being amiable.


Eddy was driving. :wink:


----------



## regnaD kciN (Mar 2, 2013)

I couldn't tell from the video -- did they both ride all the way up? It sounded like Lemond was begging off because of his shape.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Hinault rides elliptical rings?


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

man these guys blow up in weight or what. There are many 40something amateur athletes who are in much better shape than these guys.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

aclinjury said:


> man these guys blow up in weight or what. There are many 40something amateur athletes who are in much better shape than these guys.


Hmm, that's relevant. Apropos, there are also 20something sociology majors that are way hotter.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Thanks! I also watched the Richard Virenque video. It has only been 11 years for him and he looks hefty too.



Retro Grouch said:


> EN - Magazine 100% Tour / Hinault - Lemond - Stage 18 (Gap - Alpe-d'Huez) - YouTube
> 
> Sorry...embedding of the video is disabled


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> man these guys blow up in weight or what. There are many 40something amateur athletes who are in much better shape than these guys.


 There are also many 30 something amateur athletes who are in much better shape than 40something amateur althletes.

Lemond is 52. Hinault is 58.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

tlg said:


> There are also many 30 something amateur athletes who are in much better shape than 40something amateur althletes.
> 
> Lemond is 52. Hinault is 58.


they lived like ascetics while they raced. starving themselves for 'race weight'. I don't begrudge any former pro racer having some extra pounds during their later years


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Greg did not ride the entire way. He was in a bad car crash and was in a back brace for 3 months. He had just had the brace removed and had gained a bunch of weigh in his forced time off. 

It must be the camera angle but Hinault does not look that big. I have seen him several times this year and he looks great.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

They do look big, but I suspect cyclists suffer from a bit of body dysmorphic disorder. I had this to some degree when I was bodybuilding. I was 5'6" and 200 lbs. I thought I looked normal to thin. When most cyclists look a the pros, they think they look relatively normal (aside from guys like Rasmussen). So, when they put on some weight, they look really heavy. The video of them racing compared to now looks dramatically different, but they were sticks when they raced.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Local Hero said:


>


I saw that, but when I saw it live on TV, the driver there was gone, and Eddy was driving. 

LeMond had his arm around his old teammate. I'm glad to see that whatever bitterness LeMond had towards him is over.

Hinault looks damn good for 58. :thumbsup:


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

aclinjury said:


> man these guys blow up in weight or what. There are many 40something amateur athletes who are in much better shape than these guys.



You should spend a couple months in a back brace and see how much weight you gain.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> they lived like ascetics while they raced. starving themselves for 'race weight'. I don't begrudge any former pro racer having some extra pounds during their later years


They certainly paid their dues. And Lemond also survived being shot.

Mig and Hinault both look great. Eddy is almost 70, he still gets out to lots of races when most people would be retired.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> They certainly paid their dues. And Lemond also survived being shot.
> 
> Mig and Hinault both look great. Eddy is almost 70, he still gets out to lots of races when most people would be retired.


and Eddy will still tear your legs off


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

^ So would most people LOL.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

Lemond looks old enough to be Hinault's father. What gives ??


----------



## regnaD kciN (Mar 2, 2013)

Some people turn gray faster than others. And I recall reading somewhere that Lemond has some sort of hormonal condition that might make him age prematurely. Still, he does seem to resemble a slightly-younger John McCain…


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Steve Tilford, Thurlow Rogers, and Bernard Hinault. Tilford and Rogers still race a lot and haven't gotten fat. It's not inevitable - just keep riding...


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

LeMond needs some Just for Men. It would take a few years off. I won't begrudge those guys for putting on weight, hell I'm way fatter than my racing days. Cycling clothes can by very unforgiving. They are still awesome in my eyes!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

superg said:


> Lemond looks old enough to be Hinault's father. What gives ??


Maybe the Badger colors his hair? 

Seriously, I'm 60 and totally grey. My mother passed away at 91 and still wasn't totally gray. My father went grey in his 30s.

Seems like I split the difference between my gene pool.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

mpre53 said:


> Maybe the Badger colors his hair?
> 
> Seriously, I'm 60 and totally grey. My mother passed away at 91 and still wasn't totally gray. My father went grey in his 30s.
> 
> Seems like I split the difference between my gene pool.


I think women tend to to gray much later than men due to estrogen.


----------

